# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Курсы по игре на музыкальных инструментах

## Aniruddha das

Планируется ли у нас в храме проводить курсы по игре на музыкальных инструментах для киртана?  Или может уже проходят такие курсы? Хочу научиться играть на физгармонии и мриданге.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ответ Враджа Рену Прабху:

Есть курсы по вокалу, их проводит Матаджи Сулалита. Также проходят курсы по
игре на мриданге, их проводит Гопарадж Прабху. Подробности можно узнать у
Матаджи Светланы, секретаря Храма.

Ваш слуга Враджарену дас

----------

